# Condo roof repair



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Im just getting into commercial work and have a question.

We were contacted to look at a repair for a condo complex.

Looked at it and submitted proposal. The association contacted the management company, who in turn gave us a email go ahead.
Repair cost is apx $2000+
We have never done work with them before and am wondring, if us requesting that our proposal be signed, initialed where appropriate, and sent back to us is resonable/ normal for service type of work.

Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You bid it right? You want to get paid right? Its not time and material right? By all means have who ever is paying sign it. If its a bigger managment company some times things get "lost".


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

It was sent back signed and initialed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with requesting them sign your proposal. Either they will do it, or they will fight you. If they fight you, you just saved $2,000.


"Hi, I have placed the project on schedule. Can you please sign and fax back the proposal at your earliest convenience. If you have any questions, give me a call."


If you haven't gotten it on the fax 2 days later, a phone call is in order.


----------

